# Publishing and Presenting Opportunities



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yale Journal of International Affairs is soliciting op-eds, articles, and book reviews. This is a great opportunity for those of you who have an interest in international relations policy (which is probably most of us, since it affects where we get sent and who we fight) and are looking to get published.

There are opportunities for publication both in the print and online versions, as per the instructions in the attachment. Although the Journal does attract some contributors who are pretty popular, you do not have to be a big-name academic or an IR celebrity to get published in the Journal. I think they are particularly looking for book reviews, so if you've read any good IR policy-related books lately, put your thoughts about it down on paper and send it in.

Good luck!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2011)

Courtesy of Swashbuckler, who forwarded the info to me via email:

http://strategyconference.ca/




> The 14th Annual Graduate Strategic Studies Conference will take place at the University of Calgary on _*February 10-11, 2012*_. We welcome submissions from university students at all levels, from Canada and beyond. For out-of-town students selected to present, funding assistance is available to offset travel costs. In addition, special rates will be available for the Hotel Alma located on the University of Calgary campus.
> If you have done work on any topic related to security, strategy, or defence, and would like to submit it for consideration, please send a 250-word abstract, your contact information, and a short biography toinfo@strategyconference.ca.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Mara,

Are you going to submit?

I wonder if any one I know will be attending and I'll have to try to get a copy of the journal when they are published in the spring.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to submit. My MIDLIFE paper got rejected by the civilian publication I submitted it to, but it was very well received at the conference in Ireland last month and at the DIA last year. So I'm going to do some editing to the article and see if the Canadians want to run it.  It seems to play better with a military-familiar audience.

Also, if my school will front the money and if it doesn't conflict too badly with class, I'm going to see if I can come to the conference.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2011)

You never know, we don't have to high of standards. ;)  Just kidding, I hope they accept it.  The good thing is that time of year in Calgary, you never know what kind of weather you can expect and it's just a short drive from some awesome skiing.


----------



## Dame (Nov 20, 2011)

Calgary is fantastic. Beautiful, as is most of what I saw of Canada. The trip would be well worth it.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 20, 2011)

Too bad I'm not a college student anymore. I think I would enjoy attending this.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Too bad I'm not a college student anymore. I think I would enjoy attending this.


 
I don't think you have to be a college student to attend, just to submit for publication.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never heard of "MORS," but this conference looks interesting, a good opportunity to present/submit for publication.  It looks like pretty much anything you've written that is related to the military or intelligence could fall under the umbrella of one of the conference working groups.  Plus the location (Colorado Springs) is pretty good:

http://www.mors.org/events/80th.aspx

http://www.mors.org/UserFiles/file/80th Symposium/MORS 80th Symposium - ACP Nov 22.pdf


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Courtesy of Swashbuckler, who forwarded the info to me via email:
> 
> http://strategyconference.ca/


 
The deadline for submissions for this conference is the 12th.  If you plan on going, get your information submitted.  I dropped my submission to present on F3EAD, MIDLIFE, and EXINT today.  Hope to see some of you there.  Many thanks again to Swashbuckler for finding and forwarding this info.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Mara,
> 
> Are you going to submit?
> 
> I wonder if any one I know will be attending and I'll have to try to get a copy of the journal when they are published in the spring.


 
I got turned down for presenting at this conference, as did another active-duty Army officer in my program here at school.  I guess this conference is  SECRET//NOYANK ;)

Here's another presenting/publishing opportunity, this time in Ireland:




> NOTICE OF CALL FOR PAPERS THE DEFENCE FORCES IN ASSOCIATION WITH NATIONAL UNIVERSITY OF IRELAND MAYNOOTH
> ACADEMIC CONFERENCE
> 
> “TAKING YOU A STAGE FURTHER…”  MIILITARY EDUCATION IN THE 21ST CENTURY
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Did they at least send you a fancy non-acceptance letter? ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Did they at least send you a fancy non-acceptance letter? ;)


 
Nope; pretty generic.  Professional but impersonal- pretty much like the other rejection letters I've received recently ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Mara was it the one that starts "Are you a guy or a gal? ..."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Mara was it the one that starts "Are you a guy or a gal? ..."


 
lol, NO.

My real name is pretty gender-specific, since I used that instead of "mara" I think they're pretty sure as to my gender. ;)

This is the first cut on what I'm going to submit.  I think I can make a good presentation for this conference out of my MIDLIFE paper.  I'd like to present EXINT but I don't think it fits in with the goals of the conference.

/////

A comprehensive approach to military education includes an understanding of the fundamental aspects of the ways in which nation-states and other organizations exercise power and influence both domestically and internationally.  The most significant elements of organizational influence are:  military, information, diplomacy, legal, identity, financial, and economic (MIDLIFE). 

In a “networked” world increasingly influenced by non-state actors including non-governmental agencies, organized crime syndicates, international commercial conglomerates, mass media outlets, and super-empowered individuals, MIDLIFE serves as a comprehensive base for understanding the complex interplay between international actors.  Familiarization with the elements of MIDLIFE will enable modern military professionals to understand the value of a “network” method of warfighting and a “whole of government” approach to the deterrence of, and when required victory in, modern warfare.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol, NO.
> 
> My real name is pretty gender-specific, since I used that instead of "mara" I think they're pretty sure as to my gender. ;)
> 
> ...


 

You coming over here again?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you guys will have me.  I had a very good experience with both NUI and the Irish military when I was over there last time, and I don't think you and I had quite enough Guinness ;)  Besides, I still owe you a coin...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> If you guys will have me. I had a very good experience with both NUI and the Irish military when I was over there last time, and I don't think you and I had quite enough Guinness ;) Besides, I still owe you a coin...


 
Hopefully You'll have some more down time too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2012)

Irish said:


> Hopefully You'll have some more down time too.


 
lol, that would be nice.  The conference is on a THURS and a FRI, depending on what my class schedule ends up looking like next semester, I might not be able to come even if I get invited


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2012)

OK, another set of presenting opportunities, this time in the UK.  It's at Cranfield University, which I'm not familiar with:

http://www.cranfield.ac.uk/cds/symposia/sskw.html

*​*


> *The 5th Spatial Sociocultural Knowledge Workshop​*
> Event date: *19 June 2012*
> Event end date: *19 June 2012*​Location:​*Defence Academy of the United Kingdom* - Shrivenham​​​
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 11, 2012)

The Conference on Global Affairs at Yale University

31MAR-01APR, Yale University (New Haven, CT)

Great opportunity to interact and exchange views with scholars, professors, and practicioners in areas such as history, economics, law, intelligence, security, development... etc.  Best part about it, it's FREE to attend.


----------

